# When do you go in?



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Just wondering..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I try to get in and settled before legal hunting hours. That doesn't always happen as planned. Most of the early deer I see are moving because of other hunters getting to their stands. I have mine cleared and ready a few days before opening day. Plus I mark the trail so it's easy for me to get to buy using those reflector pins.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted for 1/2 hour before sunrise but ultimately it is whenever I get there. I typically like to be sat down and settled in for at least 20 minutes or so before shooting light. I will opt for longer if it is not cold out and i will not freeze my behind off over time.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually try to get in the woods 45 minutes to an hour before sunrise. It gives me time to relax and smoke a few cigs........LOL...........J/K....... haven't smoked a cig in the woods yet this year. I have been chewing gum instead. ............Rich


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I get in 1/2 hour before sunrise during bow hunts. During the firearms seasons I like to get in much earlier and settle down; that way others can help me out a bit.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted 1/2 hour before sunrise, but it really depends on the stand I'm hunting. With some of my stands, there's little chance of bumping deer, so I go in a little later. I hate sitting there in the dark listening to deer I can't see. I was sitting in a stand one year and heard what sounded like a buck raking his antlers about 60 yards away. I did a little light calling with the rattle bag and grunt tube and he marched right in and started on a tree underneath me. All I could make out was a body and eventually he walked away. I never did figure out how big he was.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

One half to three quarters of an hour depending on conditions and the potential of bumping deer. A travel lane is fifteen to twenty minutes while a feeding area is more in the three quarters hour time frame. it also depends on what type stand I am using. With a climber, I like to be settled in at least three quarters of an hour due to the noise made in climbing.  A ladder on the other hand allows quick and quiet entry so the time frame is shortened.  Last year I quietly got into a ladder stand at 4:15pm and had a 6 pointer with a 19" spread laid out at 4:35pm.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What time did the Turtle show up?   Couldn't resist that one Ron.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I usually prefer the mid-afternoon, so I answered "whenever". Action seems to occur anytime thereafter. But this year I am using vacation days and hopefully will get there 1 hour before and increase my chances.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

1 hour, sometimes earlier


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I voted a 1/2 hr. I have been in my tree and had a buck walk deirectly below not 60 seconds after I got in it. I just got my safety strap and on did have an arrow nocked yet this thing was on me so fast, but it was so dark I couldn't tell what kind of antlers he had, just barely make out something and he wasn't 17 feet from me straight down. That caught me off guard so I try to make it a little earlier than that even now


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

I voted for a half hour before the sunrise even though i'm usually more in my stand and settled right about when its light enough i could shoot. Its maybe more like 10 mins. I usually ask my dad waht time it gets light and he always says he doesnt know so i ask him if its light when he leaves for work and then i decide from there when to leave.


----------



## T-Man (Sep 9, 2004)

I like to get out there nice and early so i voted for an hour. That way i have time to get in my spot, and get ready


----------

